# Spotted near Paterson Nj White Eco



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Saw a dude in a White Eco, he had an exhaust, black bowties, and something in pink letters across his hood.

I have a black cruze 1.8 manual, lime green rims

He gave me a thumbs up, just seeing if he's on the forums. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Being he had an exhaust and black bow ties I think there is a good chance haha


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was gonna say I spot Ecos all the time in NJ but none wave back.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Wheels weren't dipped were they? seen one on 23 near Wayne/Riverdale area now twice.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Toyotech said:


> Wheels weren't dipped were they? seen one on 23 near Wayne/Riverdale area now twice.


He was on I-80 heading away from Paterson. Right near market street.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

guess I gotta keep a lookout for you. drive by every day on my commute.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Toyotech said:


> guess I gotta keep a lookout for you. drive by every day on my commute.


Do you see an Orange 350z with some bronze 18in konigs on your commute, lol? Has stickers in the rear


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I was gonna say I spot Ecos all the time in NJ but none wave back.


+1 Im always like "Theres another Eco!" But I haven't yet found another owner around me as enthusiastic about the car as I am.


----------



## hofmanportman (May 12, 2014)

Octane Cruze said:


> Do you see an Orange 350z with some bronze 18in konigs on your commute, lol? Has stickers in the rear
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



It would be great if you share some pics of it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

hofmanportman said:


> It would be great if you share some pics of it.


LOL not with the NJ State trooper cellphone NAZI's out there.


----------



## CruzeMan17 (Feb 27, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> I was gonna say I spot Ecos all the time in NJ but none wave back.


Yoooo I know exactly how you feel spot crazes all the time but they're either old or not really interested in the their car shm


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeMan17 said:


> Yoooo I know exactly how you feel spot crazes all the time but they're either old or not really interested in the their car shm


Last weekend I actually did get a few waves back. Maybe they are lurkers like the one guy with the Blue LS with headlights and black bowties.


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> LOL not with the NJ State trooper cellphone NAZI's out there.


is using your cellphone a primary offense in NJ? it's against the law in OH but we can't stop people for it, like a seatbelt it's a secondary offense.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Soopah_Troopah said:


> is using your cellphone a primary offense in NJ? it's against the law in OH but we can't stop people for it, like a seatbelt it's a secondary offense.


Not 100% sure but on base it's a primary offense. You could always get unsafe lane change since nobody uses blinkers anymore or the no wipers/headlight combo.


----------

